# This guy is totally fucking with my head.... and my plans.



## Sip (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay. So, recently I've met this awesome fucking guy. We've talked a lot yet and hung out a few times, but we haven't gone out on like an official date or anything even though I can tell we both are into each other. He's said he wants his next relationship to be a serious thing. Not move in together serious but like your typical 9-5 dating thing. Now, I've had to put all my hitching plans off ALL FUCKING SUMMER due to things out of my control that I have to see through to the end to be alright with myself. I am taking off next week. The thing is, I just got a text from this guy asking me out that same week. I already know that if I go, it's going to fucking rock. I mean, sometimes you just know, right? and if it ROCKS than I'm going to want to hang around to see where it goes. I could theoretically hitch around the state all summer, and I think he'd be cool with that and dating, but MI is so fucking boring. I just really like him, but my soul is with the road, you know? I'm in love with it, and staying in one place for half the fucking summer already, having to skip out on so much stuff has been genuinely awful. Forget the whole thing. I'm really getting fucked either way, and I can't figure out if I should stay home and see where it goes with this guy or say later bro and spend the rest of the summer partying down.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 3, 2014)

Never give up a passion for the sake of another person. To do so would put a higher value on their happiness than your own. That being said the road will always be there, opportunities for romance will not. Whatever you choose, stand by that decision with no regrets, you'll be alright in the end.


----------



## Sip (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks. I think over time I could make a traveller out of him, so it would almost be like missionary work.  But I already look at every highway I pass with a healthy lust. XD


waiting sucks, but so does being alone all the time. I'm a romantic at heart.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 4, 2014)

i think it's a matter of weighing what's more important to you right now. generally i've passed on quite a few relationships for the sake of travel, but now i'm starting to feel that the opposite is more important.


----------



## Sip (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for your wise words, guys. I've decided not to worry about it anymore and just watch and see how it plays out. In the end, that's all I really can do, right?  Good luck finding the one for you, Matt. ^_^


----------



## Mankini (Jun 24, 2015)

I know how you feel. I say mix n match. Do a little travelling beforehand: then hang out. Then leave again, with the option to come back later. The other person must understand your propensities...and even hopefully like them. If someone doesn't appreciate your wanderlust-and if wanderlust is a solid element of who you are, it wont work out anyway.


----------

